# Just a few random pics from the field.



## Luvthemtorts (Dec 7, 2009)

This year was a slow one due to the dry weather but still managed to get a few shots. Here are a few random ones to make it interesting.
Hope you enjoy.

Wolf Spider with young on her back





Black Rat Snake




Box Turtle




Copperhead




Tiger Beetle




Wood Frog




Black Widow


----------



## Isa (Dec 7, 2009)

Really cute pictures  I am not too crazy about the spiders but they are cute . I love the pics of the Box turtle, it looks like she/he is saying ''hello ''. You are a very good photographer!
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 7, 2009)

I just love those mama wolf spiders! If you disturb the babies they all scatter, but when the coast is clear they all make their way back to mama. Its amazing.

Thanks for sharing your pictures with us. Always pleasant to see nature in a quiet moment.


----------



## sammi (Dec 7, 2009)

I absolutely hate spiders, but that wolf spider picture is amazing. I never knew they did that with their young. Very cool. Thanks =]


----------



## Kayti (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow, you're an amazing photographer! What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## Luvthemtorts (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the kind comments folks!
The camera is a Canon 30D. Old and outdated but does the job fairly well.
As you can see I'll photograph just about anything that crosses my path. Except roaches, they scare me to death LOL!
All animals are left unharmed (even the Widow) since the pics are taken in their environment.
Feel free to add your own field photos if you wish.


----------



## pyxistort (Dec 7, 2009)

Those are some great field pics. Do you have any tortoise or gila field pics? 
Scott


----------



## terryo (Dec 7, 2009)

Your pictures are not only beautiful, but educational as well. I could look at them all day.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 7, 2009)

Terryo, I swear I am not stalking you here, but I think this is the third post in a row that has come in just behind you! Obviously you are tasteful and discerning in your choice of threads to read!

Those photos look like National Geographic! How far away from that copperhead were you? You are either very brave, or your "old" Canon takes great close-ups from a distance!!


----------



## Luvthemtorts (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks again for the input. I'm glad ya'll enjoyed looking at them as much I enjoyed sharing them.

Scott,
No Gila or tortoise photos since they don't occur naturally here in Va.
I did however post some of my Burmese Star photos in the Star section. Look under the thread labeled "who has Burmese Stars" or something close to that.

Stephanie,
I truly appreciate your kind comments!
I was using a macro lens on the Copperhead shot so while it appears very close I was actually about 3 feet away. The Wolf Spider on the other hand was taken within inches and she wasn't happy. She kept advancing and I had to shimmy backwards on my stomach and elbows to get away from her. Not really dangerous but their bite is painful, which I can embarrassingly enough, attest to LOL.


----------



## terryo (Dec 7, 2009)

Stephanie Logan said:


> Terryo, I swear I am not stalking you here, but I think this is the third post in a row that has come in just behind you! Obviously you are tasteful and discerning in your choice of threads to read!
> 
> Those photos look like National Geographic! How far away from that copperhead were you? You are either very brave, or your "old" Canon takes great close-ups from a distance!!



Maybe we just come on here at the same time... You can stalk me any time....you always seem to say ...beautifully I might add....exactly what I want to say, but just can't word it as nice as you do.

I can't believe that you were laying on the ground with that wolf spider. Keep those pictures coming. My grandson is making that one his desk top background. He went crazy over it.


----------



## Luvthemtorts (Dec 7, 2009)

Terryo,
Glad the grandson liked the photo. I hope that young lad gets plenty of chances to get out and experience nature.

Here's a few more but I don't want to overdue itlest I wear out my welcome.
Garter Snake




Spring Peeper




Gray Treefrog (Love the way they surpise you with that flash of color. Its hidden until their leg is extended)




Two Lined Salamander




Surpise! Look closely!




Fence Lizard male showing breeding colors





I wish I could post them larger so you could see the full detail but hope ya'll enjoy them.


----------



## terryo (Dec 7, 2009)

Are you kidding???? Wear out your welcome??? These pictures are unbelievable. Stephanie is right...they belong is National G. Are you a pro. photographer? If not, you missed your calling...really.


----------



## Luvthemtorts (Dec 7, 2009)

Terry,
Not a professional. Just a fella' who loves to crawl around on his hands and knees in the dirt LOL!
I do appreciate the comments though. Most of my friends don't really see the beauty in creepy crawlie creatures so its kinda lost on them.


----------



## pyxistort (Dec 7, 2009)

Did you post any pics on field herp forum? 
Any Clemmys pics? 

Scott


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 7, 2009)

I admit the spider pictures give me the shivers!

Your photos are a spectacle of natural wonders that occur right "under our feet", as it were. So much variety right there in Virginia---I never would have guessed, but you bring it all beautifully to life.

Very cool, indeed.


----------



## speck86 (Dec 7, 2009)

wow i agree pictures look professional! really nice, what camera are you using?


----------



## Luvthemtorts (Dec 7, 2009)

Speck, The camera is a Canon 30D and my lenses are all midrange Canon models.

I've got thousands spanning over almost 20 years of beating the bushes and fields and its nice to browse through them on a cold Winters' day. I can visualize the surroundings where each was taken and it helps to relieve cabin fever lol.
I'd like to encourage any nature lover to get out and have a look around. All you need is a point and shoot camera and a pretty day. Very relaxing and helps to learn a bit more about the animals we love so dearly.

a few more of my favorites. Not necessarily the best ones but have sentimental value.
Black Racer (not to be confused with Black Rat Snake)




Five Lined Skink male showing breeing colors




Northern Red Salamander peeking out of its burrow




Black Rat Snake striking a pose




Laying on my back after a long day afield




Hatchling Snapping Turtle camouflaged (a bit out of focus but a neat shot I thought)




Snail on his way to a shadier place


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 7, 2009)

Holy Cow! That moon picture is (pun intended) outta' this world! You can almost see the fleas on the moon man's nose!


----------



## llamas55 (Dec 13, 2009)

WOW. what they all said. I thought at first you must have made a trip to reptile gardens in Rapid City! you "run into them".....wow. Where do you live? My fav also is the wolf spider and babylets. Patricia MN and on a (non digital) Canon! wonderful


----------

